
Billionairre Moves To Ban BitTorrent Client Downloads - anons2011
http://torrentfreak.com/billionairre-moves-to-ban-bittorrent-client-downloads-121114/
======
1SaltwaterC
"CNET had profited from the distribution of file-sharing software that __could
be used __to download infringing material"

We're living in interesting times. While they're at it, things that ought to
be banned: (1) web browsers, for they could be used to download infringing
material, (2) storage mediums of all sorts and sizes, for they could be used
for storing the infringing material, (3) headphones and speakers, for they
could be used to listen to the infringing material, [...], (n) knives, for
they could be used for killing people, etc. Let's make the World a better
place.

------
atomical
Alki David is a pirate.

[http://paidcontent.org/2010/11/23/419-filmon-shut-down-by-
ju...](http://paidcontent.org/2010/11/23/419-filmon-shut-down-by-judges-
order/)

"Fox, CBS (NYSE: CBS), ABC (NYSE: DIS) and NBC (NYSE: GE) sued FilmOn in
October, arguing that by retransmitting their programming over the web, FilmOn
was violating copyright law. The order will stop FilmOn from streaming any
content from those networks until a decision is made about whether or not to
issue a preliminary injunction, which could keep the ban in place for a longer
period.

FilmOn CEO David Alki said his company respects the court’s decision, but will
argue that FilmOn’s broadcasts are protected by the same laws that allow cable
companies to re-broadcast content that also goes over the air. Alki added that
he has formed partnerships with several independent broadcast channels and
will “be able to keep a compelling live offering online in the near future.”
He continued: “Coupled with our own library of content and that of our
partners, FilmOn will remain open for business.”"

------
facorreia
Issue: people illegally download content.

Proposal: make it illegal to download a computer program to download content.

What if people illegally download said program?

~~~
trotsky
Issue: torrentfreak content is boring blogspew

Proposal: three random people click flag, post drops from front page

What if people didn't hurripiratesoillcliclickup

------
theorique
Might as well ban the whole internet - it can be used to infringe!

~~~
scotty79
They are actively pursuing this goal already.

------
islon
This's one of those rare moments I love to live in Brazil.

